# Pickwick Lake, Tennessee - October 10-17



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Three of us, myself, my brother Mark and his son Andy decsended upon Pickwick Lake, Tennessee, Saturday, October 10th at the same time as Hurricane Delta. We did manage to get the boat in the water and actually got some fishing in despite battling sometime torrential downpours. The fishing was actually pretty good that day and the next as the system moved out. However, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday it transformed into the "dead sea." I went all day Wednesday without putting a meaningful fish in the boat. The only fish we were catching were in the evening off of Yellow Creek points.
On Thursday we decided to try the tailwater below the dam (Tennessee River) and discovered a mixed bag bonanza that included largemouth, smallmouth, spotted bass, white bass, hybrids, pure stripers, skipjacks, drum, Asian Carp and gar. A lot of various species of fish came over the side of the boat for the next three days. Most all came on chartreuse crank and jerk baits, with quite a few succumbing to Yamamoto grubs.
The river saved our trip. The main lake fishing for those three days was as bad as I've ever seen it, and I've been going since 1991. We'll blame the hurricane and look forward to and anticipate a return to Pickwick in the spring.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Great mixed bag!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Three of us, myself, my brother Mark and his son Andy decsended upon Pickwick Lake, Tennessee, Saturday, October 10th at the same time as Hurricane Delta. We did manage to get the boat in the water and actually got some fishing in despite battling sometime torrential downpours. The fishing was actually pretty good that day and the next as the system moved out. However, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday it transformed into the "dead sea." I went all day Wednesday without putting a meaningful fish in the boat. The only fish we were catching were in the evening off of Yellow Creek points.
> On Thursday we decided to try the tailwater below the dam (Tennessee River) and discovered a mixed bag bonanza that included largemouth, smallmouth, spotted bass, white bass, hybrids, pure stripers, skipjacks, drum, Asian Carp and gar. A lot of various species of fish came over the side of the boat for the next three days. Most all came on chartreuse crank and jerk baits, with quite a few succumbing to Yamamoto grubs.
> The river saved our trip. The main lake fishing for those three days was as bad as I've ever seen it, and I've been going since 1991. We'll blame the hurricane and look forward to and anticipate a return to Pickwick in the spring.
> View attachment 457547
> ...


Sounds like a good spot....great trip!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sounds like a good spot....great trip!!


While Canada is the most productive, and I truly enjoy those trips, Pickwick is my "Happy Place". I know where to stay, where to eat, where to keep the boat, where to fish, and you never know what you are going to catch. I've been going long enough that I know many of the locals and they know me.
When I die, just put me in a fishing boat in Yellow Creek for all eternity and I will be a happy guy.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Those are some very nice smallies ! I love Pickwick lake. The last two years the weather has been terrible for us but that's the luck of the draw. Next year the wife and I are gonna try below Wilson dam , they say there are some monster smallies to be caught there. I always enjoy reading your reports . Thanks !


----------

